# gasPhase Wire - Alien Fused Clapton - Flavour Chasers' Review



## Maxxis (21/9/15)

Hi guys. 

Another fantastic coil from the wizards at gasPhase Wire. This thing is absolutely amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

